# Moving to Kuala Lumpur



## singsanthoh (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi All,

I am from Chennai , India planned to move for job in Bangsar South City in Kuala Lumpur. Which rental area is best and located nearby. Is there any indian communities in the nearby areas. Also throw some light on Schools


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks like there is no-one on this site for KL as I want to ask some questions as well :-(


----------

